I love the simplicty of YC News, but it's hard for me to read  -- Just me? - staunch
======
pg
Vote this up if you want the fonts bigger and visited links darker.

~~~
pg
Or if you prefer things the way they are, vote this up.

~~~
volida
exploiting the top comment :)

my only request is that my comments that received reply could have a different
color so that i know they were replied because I missed reading replies on
time.

------
staunch
I love YC News, and definitely appreciate PG's minimalist tendencies (which
made reddit so great). But there's something about this site that makes it
hard for me to read. I've been browsing with "View->Page Style->No Style"
which helps.

I'm thinking it's something trivial like the gray visited links and small
fonts.

Anyone else find it hard to read?

~~~
veritas
Its usually fine. The user pages are a bit cluttered with all the history of a
certain user. And yep, small fonts and grayed out links that blend into the
background are small gripes on my part as well.

------
dawie
I think greyed out links on the gray backround makes it harder. Why not use
some of the orange for unread links?

------
danw
I'm ok with it but I have to increase the text size to read it. This isn't
exclusive to YC news, I have to increase font size on most webpages due to my
poor sight and mac os' irritating support for external monitors.

------
drop19
fonts are fine (that's an easy change for browser users to make because we
have shortcuts), but visited links should be darker (more of a pain to change
for just one site)

------
PindaxDotCom
Yeah I agree. I visit the site a few times a day. Its hard to read, and hard
to tell if I missed a good post too! Perhaps organizing posts by date might
help.

------
semigeek
I think it would be better if there were less items on each page, font was
bigger, and we had categories for each submission so that we could filter it.

------
bluemoo
If the text looks grey on a grey background, you might be using firefox. The
site is much more readable on IE. Not that you should have to change.

------
zaidf
I already suggested alternating row colors on all news list pages.

-Zaid 

------
dood
Drop the background color would work for me.

------
jwecker
ctrl-scrollwheel

------
naish
or for Mac users: Shift-⌘+

